# Ground hunters!  What do you think?



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

I can only upload one pic at a time so please scroll down.  I have been preparing to hunt the mountains this year, and for the first time I will be hunting from the ground since toting a tree stand to where I will be is out of the question.  

I have been wanting a small lightweight blind for concealing movement, but couldn't find anything I was happy with.  So, I re purposed some old tent stakes, cut down an old aluminum mop handle and a couple of zip ties.  I am not sure if there is something like this on the market, but each stake weighs 1.75oz and sets up in seconds.  Snip a few limbs and you are in business.  Much more natural looking than those fabric blinds.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

Space the stakes around tree seat...


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

Prune a few small limbs and you are good to go.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 29, 2016)

You get an "A" for effort, but I think you're overthinking this thing.  I know you're planning on doing some hiking, so keeping your kit as small and light as possible is going to be the key.

And, if you're on USFS land, cutting green limbs is prohibited.

I don't want to discourage you. But I've hunted these mountains my whole life, mostly from the ground, and I've never used a blind in the woods.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You get an "A" for effort, but I think you're overthinking this thing.  I know you're planning on doing some hiking, so keeping your kit as small and light as possible is going to be the key.
> 
> And, if you're on USFS land, cutting green limbs is prohibited.
> 
> I don't want to discourage you. But I've hunted these mountains my whole life, mostly from the ground, and I've never used a blind in the woods.



I do a lot of bowhunting so concealing movement is crucial.  I have never hunted public ground before so I was unaware of the law prohibiting pruning limbs.  Thanks for the clarification.  Now it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I agree packing light is the way to go but if you are hunting in the right spot in early bow season you want have to worry about pruning limbs.They will already be there on the ground.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 29, 2016)

oatmeal1 said:


> if you are hunting in the right spot in early bow season you want have to worry about pruning limbs.They will already be there on the ground.



Very true!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You get an "A" for effort, but I think you're overthinking this thing.  I know you're planning on doing some hiking, so keeping your kit as small and light as possible is going to be the key.
> 
> And, if you're on USFS land, cutting green limbs is prohibited.
> 
> I don't want to discourage you. But I've hunted these mountains my whole life, mostly from the ground, and I've never used a blind in the woods.



This. I use a light folding camp chair and a bush or tree trunk. The woods are already full of things to hide behind, why carry a bunch of stuff? And the main thing you have to worry about with a bear is its nose, not its eyes.


----------



## Kodiak629 (Aug 29, 2016)

That may not be the best setup for public land but it's still a awesome way to set put a quick easy blind A+


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

oatmeal1 said:


> I agree packing light is the way to go but if you are hunting in the right spot in early bow season you want have to worry about pruning limbs.They will already be there on the ground.



I probably should have posted in the bow-hunting forum as I now understand a bears eyesight is not what a deer's is.  All four stakes combined weigh 7oz.  Not likely to find a lighter option.  I have killed plenty of deer off of the ground with a rifle, but using a bow off of the ground is an entirely different deal.  There is always a lot of debris/leaf litter from storms  littering the ground so it shouldn't be difficult to find some limbs laying around that would allow me to use this on NF.  As you mentioned, find the right climbing tree and there should be plenty of limbs to use.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> This. I use a light folding camp chair and a bush or tree trunk. The woods are already full of things to hide behind, why carry a bunch of stuff? And the main thing you have to worry about with a bear is its nose, not its eyes.



I hear you NCH!  The less stuff carried into the woods is better.  The obvious advantage of a folding chair is you can put it wherever you want as long as you are on flat ground, but I liked the idea of a tree seat so I can hunt the steep sides of some of those ridges.  Since I am relying on a tree for my tree seat, it's not always easy to find one with good cover around it within bow range of the trail I am hunting.  As far as the weight of this setup, my car keys weigh just 3oz less than all four stakes combined.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, it's a great idea and I think you should definitely use it if it gives you more confidence.  

We all hunt differently, and my way may not suit others.  Most of the time when I'm hunting on the ground, I'm standing at the base of a tree.  As soon as I get to the tree I'm planning on hunting, I take my boots and scrape away all leaves and debris from around the base.  This way, I can slip around either side of the tree and not make a sound.  More than once, I've used the tree as a shield between me and the critters I'm hunting.  I can come to full draw behind the tree and never be seen until I peer around the tree for a shot.

I feel more confident shooting a bow from the standing position than seated.  But that's just me.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 29, 2016)

Jbog, I like your setup man! That's a great way to give you little concealment for bow hunting. The point about keeping things light is valid, no doubt. But, this can give you a little cover for drawing, and weight wise, you aren't adding much to your pack. I've spooked a few hogs and bear from minuscule movement. In the chance you see a deer up there, a little cover is really important. I hunted a lot on the ground this past season and got busted a few times because I had no cover. I hunt with a traditional bow, and I have to get game close to shoot. 

Everyone has there different ways for hunting, and I think that's part of the beauty of it. I don't like pop up blinds at all, but I think your on to a great, simple method of concealment. Give it a go!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 29, 2016)

I like this idea, thanks for sharing it. I hunt from one of those seats as well, and sometimes finding a tree a: in the right spot, b:suitable to hang the seat from, & c: with any cover in front is tough. I've toyed with using a roll of blind material (<1# just a lil bulky) and stringing it between bushes/branches and stuff in front of me. It works well and I've had stuff walk by pretty close using it, but there again you have to have the right stuff around to string it between. I think I could steal your idea and combine it with mine. There is always plenty of dead bare branches around to stick in you holders to act as tent pole for the blind material.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

Etoncathunter said:


> I like this idea, thanks for sharing it. I hunt from one of those seats as well, and sometimes finding a tree a: in the right spot, b:suitable to hang the seat from, & c: with any cover in front is tough. I've toyed with using a roll of blind material (<1# just a lil bulky) and stringing it between bushes/branches and stuff in front of me. It works well and I've had stuff walk by pretty close using it, but there again you have to have the right stuff around to string it between. I think I could steal your idea and combine it with mine. There is always plenty of dead bare branches around to stick in you holders to act as tent pole for the blind material.



Lots of good options.  Not sure if you use trekking poles when hunting in the mountains, but 8 - 10' of paracord tied between two trekking poles stuck in the ground allows you to hang some camo fabric material, or just lean branches against.  The height of the poles can be adjusted for sitting on the ground, or up higher on a chair.  The best thing about them is it's like having 4WD when climbing those mountains.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Hey, it's a great idea and I think you should definitely use it if it gives you more confidence.
> 
> We all hunt differently, and my way may not suit others.  Most of the time when I'm hunting on the ground, I'm standing at the base of a tree.  As soon as I get to the tree I'm planning on hunting, I take my boots and scrape away all leaves and debris from around the base.  This way, I can slip around either side of the tree and not make a sound.  More than once, I've used the tree as a shield between me and the critters I'm hunting.  I can come to full draw behind the tree and never be seen until I peer around the tree for a shot.
> 
> I feel more confident shooting a bow from the standing position than seated.  But that's just me.



Using the tree as a shield for movement is very effective.  I knew a guy who only hunted out of those "face the tree" climbing stands for that very reason.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

CornStalker said:


> Jbog, I like your setup man! That's a great way to give you little concealment for bow hunting. The point about keeping things light is valid, no doubt. But, this can give you a little cover for drawing, and weight wise, you aren't adding much to your pack. I've spooked a few hogs and bear from minuscule movement. In the chance you see a deer up there, a little cover is really important. I hunted a lot on the ground this past season and got busted a few times because I had no cover. I hunt with a traditional bow, and I have to get game close to shoot.
> 
> 
> Everyone has there different ways for hunting, and I think that's part of the beauty of it. I don't like pop up blinds at all, but I think your on to a great, simple method of concealment. Give it a go!



It's going to be an interesting year.  Shooting Trad makes it even tougher since you have to be that much closer.  I just shot a recurve and long bow for the first time last week with a couple of the nice fellas from the Trad forum.  Hoping to purchase my first Trad bow soon so I am ready for the Gainesville shoots in January.  

I have only bow hunted off of the ground once, and as others have said swirling winds will likely be my greatest challenge.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 29, 2016)

I think its a real good idea. Just don't get too confident about being concealed behind it. Timing your moves to when they have their heads down, attention distracted, etc. is everything when you're on the ground. And bears can see better than some folks give them credit for.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 29, 2016)

Cut a few branches, put them to your left your right and in front of you. Then put out skunk scent 10 feet to your left, right and behind you. Find an area with water, thick cover and oak trees.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 29, 2016)

I think it's an awesome idea.  It would be great for turkey season.  Like others have said you make not need that much cover and concealment for a bear.  I say use it.  

I've never used a blind.  I have had a doe stick her head around the tree on me one time.  We were both shocked !


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 29, 2016)

jbogg said:


> Lots of good options.  Not sure if you use trekking poles when hunting in the mountains, but 8 - 10' of paracord tied between two trekking poles stuck in the ground allows you to hang some camo fabric material, or just lean branches against.  The height of the poles can be adjusted for sitting on the ground, or up higher on a chair.  The best thing about them is it's like having 4WD when climbing those mountains.



I do use a trekking pole but just one and it doubles as a gun rest when in the seat. I've been meaning to get a second and may try using them together.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 29, 2016)

I think that is an excellent idea for shorter hunts. I have some places I hunt, some mid range hunts, and some real close in. I sat in one place last year coveted in bear sign, and could see cars pass by at the base of the ridge below me. Of course I didn't see anything, and those spots are rare, but hey, I was on fresh sign and that's all I needed to know. But anyway, I think it is a great idea. Concerning cutting limbs in the NF, northgasportsman is correct, although you can use dead limbs. No, they don't provide the same cover and concealment, but they do provide some. You could stuff the tubes with smaller branches, could use pine branches which provide decent cover, or old dead red or white oak branches that were broken off this year or year before last, and they will still have leaves on them. Also remember...it seems like something is killing off a lot of the red oaks in our area. Buckman pointed it out to me and I started noticing "you know, the reds seem to be dying off everywhere". It seems unusual. At any rate, lots and lots of those reds come down with leaves still on them, and those branches would be great for the blind as well, and they are seemingly everywhere. I personally don't use a blind although I probably should in some cases like during late deer season when the leaves are off. Great innovation and effort. I might be using something like that one of these years in the near future! Good job J!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, one point to consider is painting the tubes long, long before season. Maybe store them in a small tube filled with dirt or something like that. I'm not real crazy with scent control, but spray paint packs a strong and very noticeable odor.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 29, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> Also, one point to consider is painting the tubes long, long before season. Maybe store them in a small tube filled with dirt or something like that. I'm not real crazy with scent control, but spray paint packs a strong and very noticeable odor.



You are right about the paint smell Kyle.  If I were to do it again I would use some heavy duty brown duct tape instead of the zip ties and paint.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 29, 2016)

I always like to back up to a tree that's as wide as I am. Like northga said, rake out leaves around the tree to keep quiet. I like to sit until I hear something coming then stand up to get ready. Us the tree as a rest also during rifle season. 
Hey kyle about the reds dying, seems like on years when its real dry, for ever 10 trees that dies 9 will be reds, then the white pines will be next in line. Were cutting a lot of both reds and white pines now. There will be reds dying for several years from this dry spring and summer. There roots are very shallow and if there already a little sick this dry weather will finish them off.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 30, 2016)

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one that rakes the leaves away from my hunting tree. Makes standing or turning quiet!

Man I'm getting pumped for the opener...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 30, 2016)

jbogg said:


> You are right about the paint smell Kyle.  If I were to do it again I would use some heavy duty brown duct tape instead of the zip ties and paint.



Hey, remember, you can get duct tape in camo patterns as well!!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 14, 2016)

This morning was my first time hunting from the ground using my ground blind stakes.  Had a coyote at 5 yds that had no clue I was there until I stopped him.  He got a pass since I had been hearing something moving just below my line of sight down the ridge.  Total set up time for the blind was about 30 seconds.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 14, 2016)

jbogg said:


> This morning was my first time hunting from the ground using my ground blind stakes.  Had a coyote at 5 yds that had no clue I was there until I stopped him.  He got a pass since I had been hearing something moving just below my line of sight down the ridge.  Total set up time for the blind was about 30 seconds.



Please do me a favor.  
NEVER let a coyote walk. Ever.  Especially up here in the mountains. Between the bears and the yotes, fawns ain't got a chance.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 14, 2016)

ddd-shooter said:


> Please do me a favor.
> NEVER let a coyote walk. Ever.  Especially up here in the mountains. Between the bears and the yotes, fawns ain't got a chance.



 I appreciate your feelings on coyotes, but after walking in an hour and a half in the darkness to get to my spot I wasn't about to shoot this yote when I clearly heard what I hoped was a bear just down the hill from me.


----------



## JohnK (Nov 29, 2016)

I like it. I may try it some for coyotes. I think I'll go with black pvc for the holders......no paint or clanking.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 30, 2016)

JohnK said:


> I like it. I may try it some for coyotes. I think I'll go with black pvc for the holders......no paint or clanking.



Black pvc would be a good option.  The aluminum I used weighs almost nothing which is a plus since I usually hike in a long way.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 30, 2016)

From my experience, it's very rare to "hear a bear" unless spooked or huffing at you.  Just a thought....There are a few exceptions(feeding in a tree, etc..)


----------

